# Does Breeding affect your dogs life after???



## LovelyChiPupz (May 11, 2005)

Hey 

I am trying to decide whether i want to breed my doggie in the future, so i am going to be investigating breeding over the next few months - i have a wee question for you guys. The most important thing to me is obviously my dogs health - i would never want to kill her by breeding her, and i would never want to breed her and then she's never the same baby again.

Will my baby change after she has babies? Will her body change? Or will she go back to normal?

Plz help.

Thanks Gilli :wave:


----------



## KJsChihuahuas (Jan 6, 2005)

Yes they change. They get bigger, just like woman do. Not a lot but they do. And yes it affects their health if you breed them every heat cycle! If your female is in great health and has had a vets approval that she is breed able, then find a really nice male make sure you research his pedigree and genetics before you breed her. And keep in mind that just because she is in great health does not mean she might not have to have a C-section when she Whelps. When she is pregnant make sure you have x-rays done when she is 53 days to make sure those pups will fit through her pelvis. There is alot to breeding more than people think. Talk with your vet he/she can give great advice. :wink:


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

how much does your little girl weigh and is she close too standards - do you have a pic ? :wave:


----------



## LovelyChiPupz (May 11, 2005)

Thanks for the advise, i would always check with my vet before i did anything anyway!

My girl is definetely up to standards the lady who sold her to me only sold her because she couldnt get her on the lead for walking - if only she was more gentle with coco she would have been able to get her to do it.

However she is up to standards as the woman is experienced in showing dogs and she says coco is a very lovely dog i should show her now i have her on the lead - but i dont want to do that.

If i do breed coco I am only going to breed her the one time and then have her neutered. I don't want her becoming ill or anything i just think i should share her beautiful genes with others - and i want to keep one the wee darlings for myself. I will get more pics on my mobile tonight and post them - but it wont let me attach anything here can you tell me how to?


----------



## LovelyChiPupz (May 11, 2005)

I forgot to answer your question ozzy & lilys mum - she weights 1.75kg at her last weighing when she was 8 months so she is very light at the moment - and i dont believe she has put on any more weight. My mentor suggested that if she stays that weight she would need a smaller boy so there is no complications with having larger pups. But she said i'd have to check with the vet as she's never had a girl as small so she cant be sure - if coco is too light to have pups then fair enough i'm not bothered i've still got her and that's all i care about the most - my wee coco pops


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

If she stays that weight she shouldnt be bred she is only 3 and a half pounds and good breeders wont breed a bitch unless shes over 4 pounds usually 4 and a half to 5 pound. and at 8 months she might not get any bigger even if bred too a small dog she is still too small too breed


----------



## LovelyChiPupz (May 11, 2005)

yeah the vet said that she thought coco would only get to 1.9kg at the most and well that's still too light isn't it? I wouldnt breed her if she was too light there is no way i'd ever risk her health she is number one as far as im concerned! So you don't have to worry about me being a bad breeder i would never put an animals life in danger! I love animals!

It would be nice to have her pups one day - but if its not for her its not for her and she can just continue to be the lil princess she is!

When she gets her vacinations next year (she will be 1 year) and i will speak to the vet about it and see what they say and i will also come on here and tell all what the vet said - as i wouldnt go by only their opinion either!


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

I would definately say dont get your heart set on breeding I think she will be too small :wave:


----------



## LovelyChiPupz (May 11, 2005)

I'm in two minds anyway - i have ages yet to decide anyway - thanks for all the advice! :wave:


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

but keep in mind ...the longer you wait with spaying ....the more chance she gets to cancer ,after every heat cycle the chances increase :wave: 

kisses nat


----------



## LovelyChiPupz (May 11, 2005)

Thanks nats, i will consider the possiblity! I wont wait around - don't want her to catch that awful disease, that would just be terrible


----------



## janiebabes (Mar 30, 2004)

Unless your chi is 4.5 lbs or above your vet should not be telling you its ok. Breeding with a smaller male does not guarantee small pups. Just for the record if your breeder, mentor told you she is show quality at a pup stage that cannot be determined in 12 week old pups a good age is 6 months to know if that dog is a show prospect. Secondly, an ethical breeder would not sell a show quality pup especially a female unless the person purchasing that pup is going to show it, otherwise they will only sell with spay and neuter contracts. It appears to me either you are being decieved or you are being deceptive JMHO


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

I 100%agree with janie but couldnt articulate it without sounding nasty you did it well janie lol :lol:


----------



## janiebabes (Mar 30, 2004)

Thank you, I try to be as polite as i can its not often i can find the words to express myself properly with a polished tongue  but I try hard. I find I am misinterpeted alot also but i try to get what i want out the way i want it if needs clarity


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

wow join the club of misinterpretation then lol as I am always the biggest offender :lol:


----------



## LovelyChiPupz (May 11, 2005)

Well janine - coco is in fact of the show standard my breeder sold coco to me when she was 7 months old and the reason she didnt keep her was because she couldnt get coco to walk on the lead and she felt as though coco was holding her other show dogs that she has back!
That is also the reason why she kept coco for that time because she kept trying to get coco to do it - all coco needed was a little love as now she walks on the lead fine i am thinking of taking her to ring croft classes myself now!

The lady was not being deceiving if you have a look at cocos pics you will see for yourself! She is of the true standard!

You sound a bit big mouthed for my liking - why would i want deceive anyone about my dog, i really do have better things to do how dare you accuse me!


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

what gets me on this forum is no one really reads other members posts. and if they do they surely don't remember what they read. i remember when lovelychipupz first came on board and remember that coco was 7 months old when she got her. this is one thing about this forum that burns me. people always assuming things. it was assumed that coco was bought at 12 weeks of age as a show quality pup and then with that in mind conclusions were jumped to and comments made. which were offensive. janie and clare please dont' tell me that you 2 watch your tongues with some of the posts you make cause a lot of the times you hurt peoples feelings "without meaning to" it's something called tact ladies. theres no misinterpreting rudeness, yes every once in awhile words are twisted but in many cases you say what you say to members and mean it. people walk on eggshells here so they don't "get on clare's badside. or get clare goin" (i put them in quotes cause that was exactly what has been said to me by other members.) people don't voice their own opinions just to avoid confrontation, which to me is ridiculous. this is a forum not eveyone will agree all the time but ganging up on someone is bullying, especially if that someone didn't do anything wrong or say anything wrong.


----------



## LovelyChiPupz (May 11, 2005)

Yes i agree with luv4mygirls - i've seen both of you gang up on ppl in other forums - or at least make un-called for comments!

***EDITED FOR OFFENSIVE REMARKS***

Sorry but anyone talking about my girl bad makes me so mad and upset ! :evil:


----------



## czarina (Oct 5, 2004)

Woah, anger issues.


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

czarina said:


> Woah, anger issues.


i wouldn't call it that. i would call it she doesn't like people talking bad about her or her baby. what happens when you corner a rattlesnake? they strike.


----------



## LovelyChiPupz (May 11, 2005)

im not usually like that it all its just when ppl talk about ppl i love it hurts me! i think you'd be the same if someone spoke of someone you love! i wouldnt actually hurt someone im not a complete nutcase but then again a minute ago i was so angry now i have calmed down i can think sensibly


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

personally I think people should get off their high horses my family have been showing and breeding dogs for years but I dont go on. You cant 100% tell the standard of a dog unless u can actually see it and touch it and check the gait, conformation etc how would they know completly from a photo. If you want to breed ur girl when she's older as I'd never breed from a dog under 1 1/2 to 2 get some judges and breeders to take a look at her for you, They may even be able to find you a suitable stud dog thats genetics and pedigree would compliment ur girls.

good luck

Sarah


----------



## LovelyChiPupz (May 11, 2005)

Thanks sarah thats some very sensible and useful advice!

 :wave:


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

When did I "dis" your baby she is perfect and beautiful and the only thing I have ever said is she would probably be too small to breed I have NEVER said she is not of good quality.


Luv4mygirlds it is obvious you dont like me so rather than having a go at me publically which you have done a few times now just LEAVE me alone I avoid you so just dont bother speaking to me or at me

and there really is no need for the abusive and violent comments it will NOT be tolerated on here

if you dont like peoples opinons DONT ask for them


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

Never seems to fail that an argument arises..........in this forum. It is a forum to LEARN things from. How can anybody learn unless they share info??????

I saw nothing wrong with Clare's post.....Janiebabies only made one comment that can be taken as rude


> or you are being deceptive JMHO


 honestly I was confused more than anything being as the dog has not been bred yet so how she can be deceptive? I could of course be missing something. :? 

Luv4mygirls you are right people do forget about prior posts, I for one do  but if you have a problem w/someone please PM them.....that will help avoid these cat fights.

LovelyChiPupz your entitled to be mad, but to make such statements is against the rules this is a PUBLIC forum and that was just not necessary :shock: - you are out of line. 

Now we can get back to the matter at hand or I can lock it.........you decide.

Thanks


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

wow dont it just feel that its much better when someone looks at it from an outsiders point of view? Everyones opinion in a arguement will be biased kinda...
welldone KB mama you set that right :wave:  
xxx


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

oh ok back to the question at hand........ too small to be bred wait no what was it that she asked, everyone was so busy telling her that she is too small to breed in the first place that the original question at hand was:



> Will my baby change after she has babies? Will her body change? Or will she go back to normal?



and i don't think that question even got answered......... 


anyways, i'm done with this thread now. since gillian can't even come and see if her question ever does get answered.....


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

well if she hadnt of been so violent towards other users that wouldnt be the case at all, but what she did was way beyond wrong. us mods did what we thought best :wave:


----------



## KJsChihuahuas (Jan 6, 2005)

KJsChihuahuas said:


> Yes they change. They get bigger, just like woman do. Not a lot but they do. And yes it affects their health if you breed them every heat cycle! If your female is in great health and has had a vets approval that she is breed able, then find a really nice male make sure you research his pedigree and genetics before you breed her. And keep in mind that just because she is in great health does not mean she might not have to have a C-section when she Whelps. When she is pregnant make sure you have x-rays done when she is 53 days to make sure those pups will fit through her pelvis. There is alot to breeding more than people think. Talk with your vet he/she can give great advice. :wink:



Well I think I did answer the question at hand on the second post on this thread. Back to not reading everyones post :? This forum has a couple of members that are to opinionated for my liking. I try only to answer that questions at hand and LovelyChiPupz you will learn not to ask question about breeding anymore on here. I am very sorry this got so out of hand for you, if you want to PM about anything I will be more than happy to answer any questions you have about breeding.  ANd your baby Is perfect, dont let anyone tell you different. :wink:


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

KJsChihuahuas said:


> KJsChihuahuas said:
> 
> 
> > Yes they change. They get bigger, just like woman do. Not a lot but they do. And yes it affects their health if you breed them every heat cycle! If your female is in great health and has had a vets approval that she is breed able, then find a really nice male make sure you research his pedigree and genetics before you breed her. And keep in mind that just because she is in great health does not mean she might not have to have a C-section when she Whelps. When she is pregnant make sure you have x-rays done when she is 53 days to make sure those pups will fit through her pelvis. There is alot to breeding more than people think. Talk with your vet he/she can give great advice. :wink:
> ...


yep the only one to answer the question at hand


----------



## Tinker (Jan 3, 2005)

I have read and read Claire's and Janie's answers and I just don't see rude here. Even if they did miss the post about the dog's age that's understandable. It's hard to keep all the new people and new dogs straight in your head.


----------



## Myra_Johnny (Jul 23, 2004)

You can't really tell by just her weight. You would have to check out her body structure and measure her pelvic area to see if she could deliver a puppy. I have (2) 4 lbs yorkies and you look at them and wouldn't think they both weigh 4 lbs. One has a long body and taller and the other one is shorter both in body and leg. They both measure the exact same at the pelvis as my aunts 6 lbs yorkie so weight isn't really what one should rely on. you could have a 10 lb bitch with a narrow pelvic area than a 3 1/2 lb bitch. 

Smiles, 
Myra


----------



## Ory&C (Mar 20, 2005)

> You can't really tell by just her weight. You would have to check out her body structure and measure her pelvic area to see if she could deliver a puppy.


I have to say I completely agree with that. It's not all about weight, structure of the body is much more important.

I heard you talking about spaying a female before. I have to tell you that I was always completely for it, but not anymore. Nobody will ever convince me to do so again (I'll just make sure I'm careful in those days). My female was spayed at 6 months and had serious problems with holding her urine afterward. She had to take medicine every day of her life. Within years it got worse. My vet (and any honest vet will tell u the same) said it actually happens very often and there's not much they can do. Quite a few friends had the same problem with their females.....

All the best!
Christina


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

Ory&C said:


> > You can't really tell by just her weight. You would have to check out her body structure and measure her pelvic area to see if she could deliver a puppy.
> 
> 
> I have to say I completely agree with that. It's not all about weight, structure of the body is much more important.
> ...



if you ever have a dog with pyometra you'll change your tune. i've seen a few dog's with incontinece problems after being spayed but i've seen way more dog's never have that problem after a spay. a friends pit bull had a problem with holding her urine and then when she was spayed the problem went away. for me, having my female spayed is not about preventing pregnancy it's about preventing pyometra and cancers. my 8 year old pointer ended up with cancer and it was heart breaking.


----------

